
Internet's not special, says communications minister - froo
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/internets-not-special-says-communications-minister-20100401-rg7h.html?autostart=1
======
froo
Unfortunately, this is not an April Fool's day joke.

This mouthbreather's latest dribble:

 _Asked what percentage of all of the nasty material on the internet his
filters would block, Senator Conroy dodged the question, responding that his
filters were "100 per cent accurate - no overblocking, no underblocking and no
impact on speeds"._

Later on in that same interview he asserted that his filters would only reduce
the response time about 1/70th the speed of a blink of an eye, or about 5-6ms

6ms != 0 impact

